# ADVICE NEEDED FROM EXPERIENCED SQUATTERS AND BUMS



## cherryb0mb (Dec 22, 2018)

So we’re stuck in Oklahoma. 
Our Explorer is in the shitter and needs $800 worth of repairs plus the $700 we already put in that shit shoe. We keep the Explorer for sleeping space which is very helpful traveling with our two furry kiddos. 
BUT winter is almost passed and we need to get the fuck out. 
We are complete newbies. Yeah, we slept outside once on the sidewalk at that hotel but that was only for like an hour before we went inside, found a keycard at the unmanned front desk and ended the morning crawling into a truckers abandoned, paid-for luxury room. 
Other than that we have no experience living the free life.
We were thinking.. SoCal? 
I hear horrible things about California but it’s warm and seems safer than two young girls walking all around New Mexico. 
Have our friend drive and drop us there, find ways to make money and save for a cheap car? Not a solid plan. 
How the fuck do you travel with two dogs? How do you make any money with two dogs at your hip? The rails are preferred but our dogs have no riding experiences so we’re sticking to the road. 
Hitchhiking is almost not an option with our dog Ponchito whom trusts no man around his mamas and WILL bite. 
Seems like we’re stuck on foot. 
But where will we sleep? We can eat from dumpsters but what about when we can’t? 
We’ve never even been to California. 
Should we just say fuck it and take the leap? Maybe meet up with some road dogs and travel via their car? I don’t know.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Dec 22, 2018)

I'd say go to NM and hang for a bit before you make your way to CA. Its cold in NM but bearable and actually kinda nice, i like winter there.


----------



## noothgrush (Dec 22, 2018)

I spent enough time in LA to get a good idea of the place. Honestly i couldn't stand the people, that whole image oriented thing rubs me the wrong way. Also, the cops are fucking dicks. Really good resources for the homeless though, i don't think you'll go hungry out there and you sure as shit wont freeze to death. I'm down near the Rio Grand Valley right now and it hasn't gotten below 60 degrees yet. But getting around here without a car is a fucking pain in the ass.


----------



## Detour (Dec 22, 2018)

I would say with no experience I wouldn't go to socal. From Bay area on up is really nice to gather bum skills. Good people too. Even in Oklahoma you can stand on a corner or off ramp with a sign. Cardboard and marker. Helps by saying what you need specify cold A F need blanket need food need... Or walk right up to someone and again tell them what you need do you have gear? To stay warm and dry? Winter just started.


----------



## eli (Dec 23, 2018)

I agree that Norcal and Oregon are better for newbs than Socal. LA sucks as far as I'm concerned. If you can't hitch or ride freight, maybe ride sharing somehow is an option? Good luck y'all.


----------



## Jackthereaper (Dec 23, 2018)

cherryb0mb said:


> So we’re stuck in Oklahoma.
> 
> 
> 
> BUT winter is almost passed and we need to get the fuck out.



Is winter only december in oklahoma? I cant say ive ever been in the winter..


----------



## Tude (Dec 23, 2018)

we have a hitchhiking/alternative travel sub forum - which includes several links to other mostly facebook groups that can be of truckers to people just traveling. There you state what you are traveling with - packs, dogs, people etc. It is a possibility. Good luck.

https://squattheplanet.com/threads/other-ride-share-resources.23157/


----------

